# Kaufberatung Videokamera/Camcorder?



## Hawkzton (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

wollte mir vielleicht einen Camcorder zulegen. Ist eigentlich nur für die Freizeit um mal eine Menge aufzunehmen, einfach um Momente nicht zu verpassen.
mein iPhone macht eigentlich für mich ausreichend gute Videos das Problem ist, wenn man dieses in der Hand hält, wackelt man immer ganz schön.
Deswegen dachte ich ein Camcorder liegt ja besser in der Hand und man wackelt weniger, oder seh ich das falsch?

Ich brauch auch kein Highend-Videokamera-Gedöns, ein gutes Einsteigermodell langt, was ganz ok vom Preis ist. Budget hmm unter 200 vielleicht. Nur wenn es wirklich ein riesen Unterschied gibt zu einer die teurer ist, bin ich auch bereit was mehr auszugeben.

Da ich garkeine Ahnung davon habe, würden mir ein paar Vorschläge sehr gut gefallen

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Andy188 (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

 ich habe mit eine Sony HDR-CX 200  gekauft und kann diese nur empfehlen.  Die Video-  und Soundqualität  ist echt super und reicht für “ ab und zu mal“ eigentlich völlig aus....


----------



## Superwip (24. Februar 2013)

Hm...

Brauchbare Alternativen wären auch etwa der Panasonic HC-V100 und der Canon Legria HD R306 bzw. R36 bzw. R38; der Panasonic bietet auch die zeitgemäße Aufnahme mit 1080/50p

Es gibt tatsächlich teils erhebliche Unterschiede zu teureren Camcordern; meiner Meinung nach wichtige wie banale Features wie etwa einen Eingang für ein externes Mikro, einen Zubehörschuh, einen Sucher oder die Möglichkeit eine Fernbedienung zu nutzen findet man etwa erst in höheren Preisklassen, außerdem bieten Kameras in höheren Preisklassen oft größere Sensoren die vor allem lichtempfindlicher sind.


----------



## Hawkzton (26. Februar 2013)

@Andy188 was ist mit Sony HDR-CX280EB 

Deine Sony HDR-CX200E, wie auch meine dir oben vorgeschlagene, haben ein "B" hinten dran was heißt das denn?^^


@Superwip, wo wäre z.B. der Unterschied zwischen der Panasonic oder der Canon? Welche Unterschiede zwischen R36 <> R38, da steht jede Menge 

EDIT: sehe ich da richtig? der R36 hat mehr MP als der R38?

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Superwip (26. Februar 2013)

Soweit ich weiß unterscheiden sich die Canons nur durch den internen Speicher (R38: 32GB; R36: 8GB; R306: kein interner Speicher)

Der meiner Meinung nach wichtigste Unterschied zwischen den Canons und dem Panasonic HC-V500 ist das der HC-V500 1080p auch mit 50fps aufzeichnen kann während die Canons nur 25fps schaffen dafür aber bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen ein etwas besseres Bild bieten.


----------



## Hawkzton (26. Februar 2013)

achso, aber die r36 (3,3) hat mehr MP als die r38(2,07) da steht aber iwas mit CMOS?? 

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Superwip (26. Februar 2013)

Die genannten Canons haben alle den selben Sensor: 1/4,85 CMOS mit 3,28Megapixel.

Alle können sowohl Videos als auch Fotos aber maximal mit 1920x1080 Pixel (2,07 Megapixel) aufzeichnen, alle haben auch den selben Bildprozessor.


----------



## Hawkzton (27. Februar 2013)

hab jetzt oft gelesen, dass der Akku von den beiden Canons schnell leer ist(ca. 30 min betrieb)

kann man da nen stärkeren kaufen? Wird aber wahrscheinlich keine geben die da reinpassen  bis auf halt der, welcher schon drin ist nochmal.

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Andy188 (27. Februar 2013)

Hi,

sorry, hatte gestern keine Zeit. Das "B" bedeutet Black. Die Kamera gibt es in verschiedenen Farben (schwarz b, silber s, blau l und rot r). Wo ihr gerade beim Thema Akku seit, mit dem Standardakku kann man locker 2 Stunden in HD filmen. Neben diesem Akku bekommt man noch 3 größere Modelle (von 1030 - 3900mAh) Wir haben uns für den nächstgrößeren, also den mit 1030 mAh, entschieden, da die anderen echt groß sind...

Für den Preis bekommt man eine echt gute Kamera...


----------



## Hawkzton (28. Februar 2013)

@Andy188

was hälst du von der hier:

Sony HDR-CX280EB

EDIT: Gegen weitere Vorschläge/Meinungen habe ich nichts.


----------



## Hawkzton (4. März 2013)

Keiner mehr eine Idee?):

EDIT: 

Habe folgendes gekauft:


Canon Legria HF R306
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006WZZNCC...iveASIN=B006WZZNCC&adid=1FG1YKM5H75F075A25F6&


Tasche
http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-C...en-schwarz/dp/B0032FPVKE/ref=pd_bxgy_ph_img_y


Speicherkarte
Sandisk
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007BJHEZW/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers


Versicherung gegen Fall, Wasser, Benutzerfehler usw.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004TFYTG8/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=ce-de


Gruß
Danny


----------

